# Seen an alum creek giant this morning



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I was driving around the lake about 830 this morning when a deer cross the road. Got up on the deer and man it was a giant 12pt that I could count he had just come off the state ground and was eating standing beans 10yds off the road on private land. He is the biggest buck I've ever seen on public hunting land. Also seen 6 does about a quarter mile south of this buck but they were on state ground but not huntable ground. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad someone saw something over there! I was there all afternoon didn't see a thing Had an encounter with a couple small bucks 2 weeks ago there though!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

My buddies have been hunting all over the lake with limited sightings strange year around there haven't seen deer like normal

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I think it is a strange year period. I know guys who hunt all over the state and they are all having slow seasons. Not seeing the amount of deer they have seen in years past. On our property, we are not seeing any Does. I hunted Fri, Sat, Sun this past weekend and saw 8 bucks, not a single Doe. I've only seen 3 Does from the stand this year. I'm wondering if the farmers are targeting the Does with their kill permits.

Do you guys think the deer numbers are lower than what the State believes? Do you think we are seeing the effects of increasing the harvest numbers in each zone from years ago? That is what I am beginning to believe. What do you guys think?


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I noticed this year that fawn #'s were down from what I have observed in the 4 years I've lived here. My thought is that its from the somewhat harsh winter we had. Deer are the DOW's #1 cash crop and they won't let them be overharvested. certain areas will be overharvested due to hunting pressure but the states overall deerherd is above its maximum potential for breeding success at least from what I've been told by biologists but if we keep killing does we will get closer to a healther buck/doe ratio.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've seen more deer this year than the past several. There are plenty of deer being killed...my local deer processor has had several deer in the cooler each time I've been by the last 2 weeks. He had 4 mature bucks and 7 younger bucks brought in this past Sat-Sun and 11 does. He's out on a county road and doesn't advertise - he ain't drawing traffic from all over like some of the meat places. There were 4 bucks and 2 does hanging last weekend of Oct when I took my doe to him.

My opinion is that it varies..I know folks like me that have passed more bucks this season than they laid eyes on last year and are seeing lots of deer. I know others that have had very slow season so far and seen no rutting activity. 

I think it is more due to the warm day time temps we've seen & a late crop harvest in many areas. The deer are doing most of their activity at night. When this cold front moves in for the weekend stay on stand all day long and I bet you'll see something. The deer will be comfortable and moving all day.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I actually saw a really nice buck around 8:30 on Africa road on the lake side. Looked to be out past its ears. 
so there is one in there... at least at night.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey ying that buck I first talked about was on africa I didn't want to say exactly where so everyone ran out there I don't hunt public land was the buck you seen anywhere near plumb rd and did it have 12pts and look to be about 21 22 inches wide lol if so we may have seen the same buck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

There goes that spot


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I know, but to be honest... that spot is like saying go fish alum below the spillway. I cannot even tell you how many times I have gone down africa road and have seen 10 cars parked deer hunting that location. The deer I normally see on Africa are on the east side of the street and cross after dark. Amazing, but they don't seem to be real dumb there. 
There are more monsters around that lake than people realize. The area to hunt is interesting as well. I wouldn't deer hunt there. Too crazy.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I was just kidding around I have never even hunted over in that area of Alum. I've hunted both delaware and Alum and only been encrouched on twice in 4 years during bow season I don't bother during gun season. But what you gonna due its part of the joy of public land hunting. I have to agree with you that there are some big ones out there but if the one you guys saw stepped in front of me I'd probably be shaken to much to make a shot.


----------

